# I can see a yearly tax summary for older years, but not for 2021. Why?



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm preparing to file tax return and so logged into my Uber Driver account. I clicked on the "Tax Summary" tab (https://drivers.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/summaries). I see 2021 monthly summaries, but i don't see a 2021 yearly summary. What's strange is that I see a yearly summary for older years.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

You don't see with your eyes, you perceive with your mind.


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

What do other Uber folks see when they log into their accounts?
Do you see a 2021 yearly summary? Or do you, like me, just see monthly summaries for 2021?


----------



## zauber99 (Mar 26, 2015)

redsky said:


> What do other Uber folks see when they log into their accounts?
> Do you see a 2021 yearly summary? Or do you, like me, just see monthly summaries for 2021?


Same for me, only see monthly statements, not fun to go through each month , hope they'll publish yearly summary soon


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

zauber99 said:


> Same for me, only see monthly statements, not fun to go through each month , hope they'll publish yearly summary soon


Yes, hopefully before the tax returns are due.


----------

